# The Price Of Bows!! WHOA!



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

gokartjon said:


> Try
> 
> archeryabc.net
> 
> Too my knowlede, they are an "outlet" for Darton's leftovers. They are new..


Thanks for the link. Some great deals on there!


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

ebay


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

You can get a really good recurve for $400, ready to shoot. Just sayin.


----------



## gokartjon (Jun 20, 2006)

jayzbird said:


> Thanks for the link. Some great deals on there!



Np.

A bunch of people on archerytalk have picked up bows from there. They have no complaints. If your draw is short enough, the tb30 is supposed to be nice. They had a tb40, but they must be out of stock. You might consider giving darton a call. That site doesn't have a physical store, but darton might be able to sell the same bows @ the same price. That is my plan for next year...


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Thanks for the input guys!


Bear has a great bow i really like for $300!! Its called the bear charge. Might get that or a diamond since im on a budget. Shot the charge at a local store and loved it!


=BASS


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

RobFromFlint said:


> You can get a really good recurve for $400, ready to shoot. Just sayin.


Agreed,,,no need to worry about expensive sights etc,etc.
PSE has a pretty nice bow for a little over 200.00
Its not the best or most attractive but for a guy just getting into traditional,,,its a pretty good deal.


----------



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

basshunter125 said:


> Bear has a great bow i really like for $300!! Its called the bear charge. Might get that or a diamond since im on a budget. Shot the charge at a local store and loved it!
> 
> 
> =BASS


 The bear charge is a really good bow for the price shoot it i think you will like it a lot.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

You can buy a decent used Matthews for $400. I favorite Matthews bows, there like the Smith and Wesson of the archery world!...IMOLike others have stated you definitely want to try and shoot a few different bows to see what fits you best, a few of my friends shoot Bowtech and love them, guess each person is different. Good luck!


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I would watch a hunting show where the guys used all second hand equipment(minus arrows/broadheads). I think it would be a cool segment...would show that you don't have to take out a second mortgage to buy a Mercedes bow to hunt with. That you can actually shoot a Mercedes setup for the price of a kia.


I bought my 1st hoyt in 1988. Shot it for 20 years. 60 - 80 lb FPS Plus, set on 85 shooting light arrows. It is still kicking.

In 2008 I bought a new hoyt Katera. Bow only $750. I transfered all of my accessories over from my old bow. I hope in 20 years it is still shooting like new.

At one point in time I had killed 7 deer with the same arrow and broad head. When you are poor you make due with what you have. My hoyt in 1988 cost me about $250 new. That figures out to $12 a year over 20 years. Not to expensive when you look at it like that.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

That's always an option, but unless I know the previous owner of a bow I'd be very cautious about buying a used bow...just too many factors to consider...was the bow ever dropped, dry fired ect. Just be sure you know what you are buying....that comes from experience.




charcoal300zxtt said:


> You can buy a decent used Matthews for $400. I favorite Matthews bows, there like the Smith and Wesson of the archery world!...IMOLike others have stated you definitely want to try and shoot a few different bows to see what fits you best, a few of my friends shoot Bowtech and love them, guess each person is different. Good luck!


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

TrekJeff said:


> That's always an option, but unless I know the previous owner of a bow I'd be very cautious about buying a used bow...just too many factors to consider...was the bow ever dropped, dry fired ect. Just be sure you know what you are buying....that comes from experience.


 
I don't know about Compounds ,but broke one of my re curves the limb hit me in the head I was lucky it just put a big gash in my forehead it could have been worse,I knew everything about the bow ,Buying used would scare me not having a clue what the bow went thru


----------



## DaGuy (Jan 13, 2011)

How about back to basics? Instinct shooting a bare bow can have it's rewards.


----------



## sp-10 (Oct 7, 2011)

You don't need an expensive bow to harvest a deer. I have two bows for sale for $300.00 ea, can be set at 25-30 inch draw length 50-60 lbs. They have rests, 5 pin sights, stabilizers, new strings, kisser buttons, peep sights and a dozen arrows with feathers, field points and broadheads. All we need to do is set up the bow for you at a local shop and your ready to hunt. Both bows look like new and shot the nocks off my other arrows at 20 yards all day long. E-mail me at [email protected] or call (248) 889-8121. Good luck and hunt safe!


----------



## sp-10 (Oct 7, 2011)

I just went to a gun show last weekend and a guy had a mathews bow all set up in the case with a dozen arrows and release for $250.00. I only had $50.00 on me and I couldn't get it, tried to sell everything I owned except my car to come up with the money. What a deal!:sad:


----------



## gumba01 (Aug 11, 2010)

I just bought a Diamond Kronik, great bow but yes the prices are ridiculous. Mine was around $620.00 for the full set up. Its amazing that the DNR ponders why the Michigan hunter is declining......I know they do not control bow prices, just stating that hunting has become very expensive (in every aspect from gas to stands to tags etc......)


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

It is expensive, but I tried to sell a older but still good PSE for $10.00 quiver some pin sight, on Craig's List. It needed a string might of cost 40 to 50 and somebody would have a decent bow. But everybody is sold on the over price hype up equipment now days. People just need to use some common sense. Never got one call on it. Go figure.


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

i look at it in this light, I've had the same bow for 13 years, i paid $280 for it so thats about 21 dollars a year. Now when i buy a new bow i hope that it lasts me just as long, so if i spend $800 than thats about $61 a year, that to me is more easy to swallow than looking at it as $800 in one whack!!!!!!!!!


----------

